# newbie needs help w/Ammo



## ouija (Sep 7, 2006)

I have been looking for ammo by the case. i can get magtech for a better price than i have found on the internet, discounted from the gun club as a member. what i need help in is ammo terms. for home and self defense what is what i should be looking for/at?:? 

higher or lower grain, and whats the difference.

Frangables, good or not? was thinking only for indoor or at home use, good or am i an idiot with ammo? 

FMJ, Silicone tips, higher or lower velocity, tactical JHP or regular and whats the difference?

im looking at ammoman.com, is there any favorites from them?

FINALLY- does brand matter much between Federal, Hornady, or Speer(Gold dot)?


thanks a billion, want the best ammo for protection of my family.:smt067 

ouija


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I'll just do the short version... Don't worry about Frangible ammo.

Jacketed Hollow Point - JHP - is for defensive purposes. I don't think U ever mentioned what calliber U want the ammo for. Federal Hydrashok, Speer Golddot, Goldensabers, Winchester Ranger or SXT - they are all good ammo to carry. One can get into ballistics, but they are all good quality. Speer Golddot is the latest flavor of the month I think. Also, I read some data showing thet tha white box WInchester hollow points at Wal-Mart perform about as well as the more expensive brands. And, U get a box of 50 of those for the price of 20 for the other brands. I decided to buy a box, and I have them in 2 of my guns now.

For target practice you want Full Metal Jacket - or FMJ - Basically round tip ammo. Stay away from Wolf Ammo, but pretty much anything else will work. Many people buy the Winchester WHite Box JHP at Wal-Mart - They sell 50 boxes for less than $5, and even 100 round valiue backs (for whatever reason, they generally cost more than 2 50-round boxes). And, my fav to use at the range is CCI Blazer. It is aluminum cased ammo - but that just means U can't reload it. I buy it very cheap at my local Academy Sports store (a sporting good chain that is in severeral southern states).

In 9mm, I generally shoot 115gr, and I carry 124gr. In 45, I always shot and carried 230 grain...

Also, I moved this post from the SPringfield section to the ammo section...


----------



## ouija (Sep 7, 2006)

thanks for moving this. this is were it belongs!

.40 s&w, sorry i forgot that. i have hydra shocks in mine, but i dont know much about ammo past that. just always got whatever was cheapest and the right caliber. was never my gun so i wasnt that interested, now that i am owning my own i want to know as much as i can about everything having to do with guns. just my personality i guess. i just thing one shhould be educated about something like this. so to all out there feel free to teach if you wanna. im reading up on the net and getting to the range often. thanks


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

ouija said:


> thanks for moving this. this is were it belongs!
> 
> .40 s&w, sorry i forgot that. i have hydra shocks in mine, but i dont know much about ammo past that. just always got whatever was cheapest and the right caliber. was never my gun so i wasnt that interested, now that i am owning my own i want to know as much as i can about everything having to do with guns. just my personality i guess. i just thing one shhould be educated about something like this. so to all out there feel free to teach if you wanna. im reading up on the net and getting to the range often. thanks


The Hydra shocks are fine; I have carried them more than any other ammo over the years. I recently switched to Hornady TAP, No good reason, I just switched. A lot of guys will give you all kinds of reasons to carry brand X but the truth is a good hollow point is a good hollow point. I am not going to volunteer to catch any of them. I use 147gr.Hornady TAP in most of my guns but my baby eagle, which is my main carry gun at the moment I have 115gr Speer Gold Dots, again no real good reason.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U just like Gold dots because they match the star on your holster :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U just like Gold dots because they match the star on your holster :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


:smt115 :smt115 I never thought of that until now. :mrgreen:


----------

